# Finishing concrete footings



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Izamarfeat said:


> Hi! Tell me which contractor you hired, and were you satisfied with the final result of your contractor's work? I'm going to build a house, and I think I need to find a good contractor who can put the foundation.


This thread is 3 years old, he may not respond.


----------



## motorland (4 mo ago)

Did you negotiate these terms with your contractor in advance? The thing is, it depends on the firm you go to. If their list of services doesn`t include this - you should have talked about it. At this stage of the work, as it seems to me, they`re unlikely to tear everything down and redo all over again, although, everything is possible ... I applied to this firm of contractors, in case you need any more contacts. With them, I stipulated all in advance, so that there were no "surprises" like yours. For the future - choose the contractor carefully, make sure they have experience in carrying out these works as well as understanding of technology and inspect the built objects.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

motorland said:


> Did you negotiate these terms with your contractor in advance?


There is no negotiation it's the contractor's way or no way.


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

motorland said:


> Did you negotiate these terms with your contractor in advance?


Why would a contractor negotiate with a homeowner? This is the price, yes or no.


----------

